# Swahili: they live in us



## Zulvia92

Hello, I am a fun of The Lion King and I have in mind to get a tattoo with the sentence "He lives in you", from the opening song of The Lion King 2. But I want to change it in "they live in us" (intended as who is Dead Is still with us, in our Heart).
Could anyone translate "they live in us" in Swahili? 

Thank you


----------



## jazyk

Wanaishi ndani yetu.

Wait for confirmation.


----------



## Stoggler

I don’t think there are too many native Swahili speakers here.  If you’re after a tattoo in a language that you don’t know well, unless you know a native speaker, it would be best to use a translator (a person, not an online computer-based one!).  Yes, you have to pay a fee, but as tattoos are permanent and the internet is full of tattoos in foreign languages with awful translations, don’t you want to be confident that it really is correct?


----------



## Zulvia92

Yes, probably I will do it  I didn't know that exists this kind of business on internet. I will surch, thank you!


----------



## anahiseri

I don't speak any Swahili, but I learned a few words long ago when I was in Zaire (now Congo), and i've looked it up in a teach-yourself book I bought.
ndani = inside (for sure, appears in the vocabulary list)
yetu = this must be we, our, us or similar (of course the grammar is very different from English), according to some examples with words ending in -etu.
wanaishi = obviously this corresponds to "live" with the pronoun "they", but they have different verbs which translate like "be in a place" and similar; on the other hand I have found  wa = they are.

so at least we know the word order is like in English!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

My swahili is rather poor , but Jazyk's translation seems correct. W_anaishi_ is formed with _wa-_ , 3rd plural person marker, -_na-_ present tense marker and the verbal stem of to live, -_ishi- _. _Ndani_ (inside ) is followed by the connector ya + the possessive 2nd person *ya-etu > _yetu_ ( of us ).


----------

